# My new haircut (curly and straight)



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, so I went in today and my stylist did a blowout and "tweaked" the cut a little more since he had cut it when it was wet and WAY curly...so I am totally finished with the cut now and I love it!

It is WAYYYYY layered, and even though I couldn't get a good back of the head shot (I'll have to wait until Rob gets home) it is pretty long in the back, just tapered down and kind of jagged/piecey.

What do you guys think? (And no I am not wearing any makeup, NO LAUGHING!!)


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

oooooooooo!! cute both ways!! i love it!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks hot both ways Leila! I love it!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

very cute, it suits you!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 25, 2006)

I love it!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 25, 2006)

i love it! i wish i could find a competent hair dresser!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

You have such lovely locks and I love it both ways! You're gorgeous still w/o your makeup!


----------



## LVA (Oct 25, 2006)

Leila, u know u look good w/o Mu ...




,

I love it , looks great on u!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks guys... I was a little nervous while it was curly bc the layers around my face were much shorter than they have been in a long while, but now that I have "lived" in it for a week I LOVE IT!

I especially love it straight bc it has the jagged and piecey look that I love...


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2006)

i love it straight looks edgy and curly sexy


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 25, 2006)

You look gorgeous with it curly or straight! The cut is awesome!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 25, 2006)

I really like it, and even with the no makeup! I didn't realize that until i read the message!


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow you look ravishing- either way.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh i love it, I think both styles are great especially straight, suits you alot!


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 26, 2006)

Hot hair! I just got mine layered and cut off significantly and it is close to your length and looks similar.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks really good.


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 26, 2006)

I love it! Curly and straight!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 26, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Porpoise (Oct 26, 2006)

It looks AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have such lovely locks and I love it both ways! You're gorgeous still w/o your makeup! ditto


----------



## lynnda (Oct 26, 2006)

Beautiful both ways!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 26, 2006)

It looks gorgeous both ways!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 26, 2006)

I love ur haircut


----------



## Maja (Oct 26, 2006)

I love it both ways! And you look awesome without mu.


----------



## prettypretty (Oct 26, 2006)

very cute..i love it


----------



## semantje (Oct 26, 2006)

i like it! your hair is very shiny!


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks awesome! x


----------



## laura112 (Oct 26, 2006)

So nice both ways but I prefer curly its so cute!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 26, 2006)

very sexy i love how it look's straight.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 26, 2006)

I love your new hair cut...I mean you look great with it curly or straight (or even w/o makeup), but I've to say it suits you.


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Your hair looks so beautiful both ways! What a great haircut


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 26, 2006)

It looks gorgeous. I got my curls layered yesterday. I am so happy with what she did. I will post my new due. I get mine blown straight once in a great while, it takes a long time to straighten out my hair. I look like a completely different person when I do straighten my curls.


----------



## lacolora (Oct 26, 2006)

I have naturally curly hair also, and I blow dry it straight, what products do you all use when you leave it curly, everything I use always leaves my hair looking kind of frizzy

when I leave it curly??


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 26, 2006)

You look so good either way



I especially like it straight.


----------



## Luvly (Oct 26, 2006)

prettyful


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks great! I love it!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It took me a whole week but I have finally decided that I love my haircut!! If you're in Tampa, I got it cut at LA Studio Hair and Makeup Gallery on the corner of MacDill ave and San Jose. Andres Tobar is the stylists name and he is a true perfectionist!!

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks gorgeous. I got my curls layered yesterday. I am so happy with what she did. I will post my new due. I get mine blown straight once in a great while, it takes a long time to straighten out my hair. I look like a completely different person when I do straighten my curls. I can't wait to see it! It doesn't take long to straighten my hair, but it is a hassle so I don't do it often, too I look totally different bc I use a flatiron and it is very very straight!


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 27, 2006)

so jealous of your curls!! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have naturally curly hair also, and I blow dry it straight, what products do you all use when you leave it curly, everything I use always leaves my hair looking kind of frizzywhen I leave it curly??

I bought some stuff by Bumble and Bumble that I have been using. It was reccd by Andres... Prep Spray before I put any product in, on wet hair. And then Curl Conscious Curl Creme Hot Mama.
I also got their Styling Lotion to spray on my hair when I flatiron it bc it did an amazing job!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

i love it! it's sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Leony (Oct 27, 2006)

You look gorgeous in both ways Leila!!

I LOVE it.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks great! You also look beautiful with straight hair!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 27, 2006)

I really like it a lot, but I absolutely LOVE IT CURLY!!!! So beautiful, glamourous!


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like my hair cut, except my bottom layer isnt as tappered. I love it when my hair naturally dries and looks wavy. it looks good!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Oct 27, 2006)

Leila doll, you look gorgeous either way you wear your hair!!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are my natural curls and my straight hair which is quite the process so I only do it once in a while like once a year.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks awesome both straight and curly. You have gorgeous skin.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you Canadian Gurl.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are my natural curls and my straight hair which is quite the process so I only do it once in a while like once a year. Both looks are absolutely GROGEOUS on you!





Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Both looks are absolutely GROGEOUS on you!



Can you tell I'm tired??



I meant "gorgeous"!!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Both looks are absolutely GROGEOUS on you!






Can you tell I'm tired??



I meant "gorgeous"!!




Thank you very much.


----------



## reginaalear (Oct 28, 2006)

Just wanted to say I too love your hair! I wish mine looked that good.


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 28, 2006)

Gorgeous as usual, Leila!


----------



## frutips011 (Oct 29, 2006)

you look great!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love it!! That cut works great for you!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, I finally shot some pics of my new hair cut, I love it. It reminds me of soul glo. It suits me.


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 1, 2006)

i love the new hair! it looks great! and i love both looks of it.


----------

